# Philips Flat-screen TV ( 42PF5521D/10 ) ?



## firtha12 (May 29, 2012)

Need Help Not Responding to Presser when I turn it on IT shows RED Light then it comes on its self with no sound or picture and it blinks green 2 times then 1 then 2 then 1 etc etc also bought a New PSU Board but still nothing old board when TV on it Clicks back off.. 


Please some1 Help any Help will be much appreciated.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The LED flashing sounds like an error code. Though I don't know if Philips releases that information except in the tech manuals. Not that I've seen anyway.


----------

